# Failed exam blues?



## School of PE

At School of PE we certainly understand how devasting failing a PE exam can be for an engineer. The amount of time spent studying (many times taking away time from your family) and the stress of the preparation could seem fruitless but please do not let these exam results defeat you.  After you have time to process these results it is best to, as they say, "Dust yourself off an try again" 

In the below article you will find some tips that will assist you in passing your exam on the next attempt.  

https://www.schoolofpe.com/blog/2019/06/failing-an-ncees-exam.html


----------

